# HCG induced gyno prevention.



## TTFU_694 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello. I need a little help for my next cycle. I am 23. Not sure on my exact stats, but I don't really care about  those.  At the beginning of April I started my first cycle. 

I ran 12 weeks or prop/enanth.

75mg prop EOD and 250mg enanth 1x/wk. This averaged out to be 512.5mg test/wk.

I started running HCG at 250iu 2x/wk around week 5. I was running arimidex at 0.25mg EOD so I upped it to 0.5mg EOD when I started the HCG.

I had no gyno symptoms at all until about a week after I started the HCG. I upped my AI to 0.5mg ED.

It didn't really get too better, but didn't get worse.

Around week 8 the symptoms got bad. Real bad nip pain and itchy as hell. I introduced a low dose of Nolva to help. While it made it better it didn't completely clear it up. Around week 10 I decided to run a little letro before PCT to clear it up completely before I developed any lumps!

And the letro did just that. Cleared it all up. I had a successful PCT; however, now, 2 weeks after I completed my PCT, I woke up to find a lump on the left side!! No signs or symptoms prior to the lump. This was a couple days ago. Now, it hurts if my shirt rubs up against it.

Anyways, I am jumping on letro @ 2.5mg ED until it clears up (I hope) and then I will taper down to hopefully avoid an estrogen rebound.

I am already planning my next cycle. I will probably run test only again. Might add an oral to kickstart or harden up at the end. However, I do not want to have another 2 month long battle with gyno. Obviously, the HCG caused my gyno problems. I plan on running HCG again, so what should I do to stave off gyno?

Obviously 0.5mg arimidex ED wasn't enough. Should I run Nolva @ 20mg ED while on the HCG? An AI too? No? Would this stall my gains?


----------



## TTFU_694 (Aug 1, 2010)

Can you move this please?


----------

